# : , , ,  .

## fisherman

1.          ,  :   ;    ;      ; ,        . 
: 
-     (   )   ?
-       ,   , ;  ,    ?
-          ?

2.       ,  ,   ,  ?

3.        (   , -  ..),    ,      ( /  )?  ,        ,  ,     ,      ?

----------

1. 
-         .
-   "-" .           .
-        .
2. 
3. 


> (   , -  ..),    ,      ( /  )?


  :Smilie: 




> ,  ,     ,      ?


.
       73

----------


## stas

> 73


  :Smilie:

----------

...
71- "".     .
  "  ... ",    ,      10 (44  .) -  73. 
   71         , . 
71-51 - 100
10-71 - 120
71-50 - 20
    73  .

----------


## Smic

> 71- "".     .


""    .....

----------


## twix

> ?


 90

----------

( 1991 )  72 (  72)  "   ". , -, "   ".

----------


## YNadejda

(, ,  ,  ,   ..  ..)   71.;    ,   . 
 73.     (,   ..,
.- , .) 
, ,        .      .

----------


## Smic

> 90


     ?

----------


## twix

> ?


    .      .        . -  ?

----------


## Smic

> -  ?


 , ..



>

----------


## twix



----------


## fisherman

> 1. 
> -         .


    (    )       ?




> 3.


  -  ? , - .      ?

----------

> (    )       ?







> -  ? , - .      ?


  .  ,               ,               ,                .  .

       -   -  ,  ,

----------


## fisherman

.  !

----------


## Vostrikov

,         ,   ?

----------

*Vostrikov*,     ,  -       .

----------


## Vostrikov

(    ,   "")? :Lol:

----------


## stas

:Smilie: .

----------

,     .

----------


## BorisG

> 


...   :quest:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stas

*BorisG*,    :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ...


   ...  :Wink:     ... 


> ...   ...


  :Wink:

----------


## Vostrikov

?  :Smilie: 
            - ?

----------

.

----------


## twix

> .


.....     .     . :Smilie:

----------


## rex

...




> 1. 
> -   "-" .           .
> -        .


   ....   ,                     .       ..    ...

----------


## .

*rex*,    "" .

----------


## rex

...  ...      ..     :Frown:

----------


## rimmafateeva_

/   3 .         ,     , ,           .     ,     :  3  ,   /    ...     /   ( -  ).     .          /    /    .   ,  /       ,    .

----------


## 777

*rimmafateeva_*, 


> /   3 .


  :Wow:

----------


## rex

...    ...       :Frown:

----------


## .

> /   3


   ! 


> ,  /       ,    .


   . 
*rex*,     .      .

----------


## rex

..     ...            (  ) ...     ,        ...               ...       ...

----------


## rex

> /   3 . .



     ....       ,     ...

----------


## 777

*rex*,      !    !

----------


## stas

.  "    ",       __  .  .

----------


## Iren

.      .   5 .

----------


## anfisa0001

> /   3 .


  ,     :Wow:

----------


## 777

> ,

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,


      ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## rex

..   ...   18  04.10.1993 ( .  26.02.1996  247)   ....   .. ..       ,    ...

----------


## Andyko

> 


  ?   :Wink:

----------


## stas

> 18  04.10.1993 ( .  26.02.1996  247)


   "   "  :Smilie:

----------


## rex

".....,     ,    3     ,    ,       ,              ...."  
    .. ,   ...

----------


## rex

> ?



 ,      ""...

----------


## rex

> "   "


  ..         ..   ....  :Smilie:

----------


## rex

> *rex*,      !    !


   ,   ....      ...    ...
    ...  ,           ... 
 ,   ,    ..       ,       ...     .
   ..       -      ...  ...  ....
   ..  -  -...             ...       -          ...
        ,   ,      .
   ,   ,       ? ...

----------


## twix

,     ....

----------

> 2.       ,  ,   ,  ?





> 2.


  ?
    50.1 71.2   71-    -     -          ?
 ""   ?

----------


## twix

,

----------

\ -   ,    ,

----------

3-    ,     .                  !!      ,   , .    . ( " "       10-     -   ).

----------


## stas

> !!


   ?


> ,   , .    .


   ,      ,       ,   .

----------


## gaushin

:______
    ,      500000  (  ).
          364 .
 ___________

----------


## SvetM

:
. 11.        - ,     ,  ,    ,    ,    ,                ,   .
      ,    ,    ,      .
,     ,    3-     ,    ,       ,              .

..     ,        ,       3-     ,    ,     .

----------


## SvetM

,   -     ,   .

----------


## jane_i

, ,    :      2010  ,   28.12.09,     "   2010".    ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

,   10?

----------


## izbash

.     ,        ( ).     . ,  -   ()   ?       "  ".          .  .

----------


## Andyko

---

----------

,  .

          2009,          ,    - 2009,      ?   (      ),     -    ?  
      -     ,     ,       (- ).  ? :Redface:  :Redface: 


  : , ,    20000,  15000   ,    ? 5000    .

----------


## Andyko

> (- ).  ?





> 20000,  15000   ,    ?

----------

!   .
 .
    , , 10 .
   ,    ,   .  ,       **  . ,  5 .
 ,  ?       /,   ,    5      .        .
 -      ?     ,    10       , ..   ? -  ,     , . -  ...
  !

----------


## stas

**,     .

 ,        ,            ,      .

----------

, stas!
   ,  -   , ?
  , ,    .  ...
  , .        *2071.*    ,   ,       . 
               -. 
     ,      .   :Big Grin:       ""    .

----------


## .

.   ,     .  .



> -.


  .

----------

, .!
  !
    /:      /      "   " (    )?
  ?
!

----------


## .

?       ,     .    ?

----------

.       ,   ""  .      ,      .        ,      .          .
  .
!

----------


## .

,   ,         ?         ,         ,      ?



> ,      .


      - ,

----------

,   .    ?     .  , .  :Smilie: 
!

----------

!   .
   /.        ,   , ,     /.   ,       . 
     .  ,      ...

----------

,  .
    .    .  /    .    ,      .          /      ?  ?
!

----------


## .

> 


     ?

----------

> ?


...  .          ,  "    ,     ".    -   ,       (.  . , , , ).
 , ,   .  () .
  .  :Smilie: 
      . ,  , ,    /,    ?

----------


## .

?

----------

.   ,      .        ,  ,     .        - .   :Embarrassment: 

.,   ,          ,  ?

----------


## .

.
       ,

----------

!    ,            ?       40000  50000?   :Wow:

----------


## .

.15.1 ?           ?

----------

.     , ,   .    ,   .   :yes: 
 . !

----------

.    15.1.  
    ?



> .    .  /    .    ,      .         /      ?  ?


!

----------

!                         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 1985

.    . :   ,  , , .      .           (     ).   ,            .     ,    ...  -, ...

----------


## Andyko

71

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------

,   102 , ..      .    /           .            /,    . 
       / -      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> / -      ?


,  -   -.  ,    -  ..

----------

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

, , ,  .     -  /.

----------

,    ,    , ,   , ..    ? /         /   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      (   ),    .

----------

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-,    ?   :Big Grin: 
 ,  ...
       . - ...

----------

,  ,    . .

----------


## VASM

!
  62- .
    .
:
01/07/10     50.. 
15/07/10  ,         45..     2010 .
..    ,        ,   -  . 
:          ? : "        ()   (, -   ),     ,    .    2-   ,  ,   ,       3-       125 .."...
...       ...
 -       :_< >_   (.  ,     ).
, .

----------


## VASM

... , ,  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-,       , ..  .             ,  ..     ( , ,    ).

----------


## VASM

,   , ... ...
**  ,     ?
, 
***
    ,          ?

----------


## BorisG

> ... , ,  ?


, . 
-,      ""       .  ,  "" (   )     .
-,         .  
  ...   ,     ,  ,  ,      ,  .
       ...  .

----------

> ,     ?


*VASM*,   ,      .

----------


## VASM

> , . 
> -,      ""       .  ,  "" (   )     .
> -,         .  
>   ...   ,     ,  ,  ,      ,  .
>        ...  .

----------


## -Vel

,          (     ),    .        ,    .    ,   .             ,            70  ( ),   1   71    ,     .       ,          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   ,     .

----------

! , ,     ,     100 000 .,     ???

----------


## Andyko



----------

